# BFP but no symptoms



## christine08 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi,
i was just wandering is it possible to not have many symptoms in early pregnancy? I got a BFP the day before my OTD which was wed 24th sep, and another BFP on thurs 25th my OTD. My clinic have booked me in for my first scan on 2nd oct, but im worrying myself silly coz i haven't had many symptoms at all. Ive had  mild sore breasts for the past week and AF type pains but nothing else. Is this common? or should i be concerned? Any answers would be greatly appreciated x  ps it was a natural FET on 11th sep with no progesterone support.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Christine
Congratulations on your BFP

Every pregnancy is different and same ladies are lucky enough to sail through pregnancy without any symptoms. Not long to wait for your scan (bet it seems like ages though) which should put your mind at rest.

Let us know how you get on 

Roo x


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

hui christine

Congratulations!!!!!!

I had no sickness in my first pregnancy and no other symptoms other than feeling slightly more tired, please trynot to worry Hun

Good luck with your scan

Donna x


----------



## christine08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for your reply's,
i suppose im just worrying too much. I know its only early, i should be 5 weeks tomorrow. you'd think that getting a BFP after the 2ww all the worrying will stop but it seems to get harder waiting for your first scan, and hoping everything is going well.  I think that by getting some symptoms would put my mind at rest, and make it more realistic that there is actually a miracle growing inside me. But my scan isn't far off now, so im   everythings going well. 

Thanks again x


----------

